# pc toshiba 40-inch



## Repatilian (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi i have a Toshiba 40-inch HD LCD 1080p TV and i added a snip of the connections layout. What should i use for pc in. My pc has hdmi, d-sub and DVI.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I'd try both HDMI and RGB and see which looks best to you. You probably have to adjust each input independently to get the best picture. Trust your your eyes to tell you which one to use.


----------

